#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 緊急狀況

## 神威白霜

抱歉突然告訴大家
我們班有一位白目同學似乎想冒用我的名字申請
而且是非常喜歡沒事惹是生非的人
所以有出現任何異狀請馬上通知我和管理員
我會馬上進行處理
感謝大家的幫忙

----------


## 雪麒

這個說法很奇怪，因為在這裡用戶名是唯一的。如果你已經註冊了“白霜”這個用戶名，其他用戶就不可能再註冊。

如果這個名字是指真實姓名，請即刻私訊通知我們。

相對而言，保護好自己的帳戶密碼、設置強密碼和使用防毒軟體更能有效防止帳號被冒用的情況發生。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿霜：

      這是用原來的獸名才會有的狀況，不過像本狼這種
改過獸名的獸

    (當年剛加入時誤以為帳號與獸名分開，本狼很快就發現了想更改；卻又擔心改名要用到樂園幣，直到當年九月得知首次改名免費才改成斯冰菊。)    
    
，就不知道舊名會不會被盜用了。本狼私心希冀雪麒有空能去研究這個潛在問題。

      其實和舊名被盜用相比，本狼更加擔心像人類妹妹這種揚言要藉記憶登入伺機進入狼版散播謠言醜化的駭客 :wuffer_pissed: ；所以除非各位友獸能確保不會有人類親屬擅自登入，否則盡量還是每次輸入獸名密碼登入吧！！！

                                                                                               北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                             103/4/21    20:07

----------

